# Urgent Question About Parkinsons Meds



## fureverywhere (Feb 10, 2016)

Hubby is joking it's his gums from eating Doritos, but a lot of blood. Can Parkinsons meds act like blood thinners? Frightening but my grown boy is home tonight for emergencies.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 10, 2016)

Woooooof, if you told those newlywed crazed weasels about in sickness and in health they wouldn't believe you. It wasn't a hemorrhage it was bad gums and nacho chips. Hubby has delayed the dental care for a long time for a bunch of reasons. Apparently it was something nasty that just well...it was a mess. I have to congratulate the ER. We were in admissions and the young man behind the desk looked at hubby for a few seconds...then he got on the horn " I have a fifty-eight year old male and there is blood all over the floor, we need someone STAT!". Scary as heck kids...


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 11, 2016)

So what did they decide it was -- the nacho chips?  Does that make sense?


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 11, 2016)

It was maybe two or three different gum abscesses. Very small actually but what a huge amount of blood. He had walked into the kitchen to make dinner and a few minutes later he was leaning over the garbage can. I got in back of him and was trying to figure out was happening. First thought was a nose bleed, okay that's pretty easy to fix...pressure and lean your head back. 

But he was spitting it like Gene Simmons. OOOh Noooo, if it's bright red and internal you have a potentially very bad situation. The trying to keep my daughter out so she doesn't fall to pieces. But they got it under control in the ER and there was a dentist on call to put in stitches. Then you want to go to Home Depot and shoot someone for cancelling your dental benefits.

Oh and not to get too graphic...but anyone who's ever had their pup rip into the garbage. Dogs are attracted to blood...one more thing to clean up. Oh well you just have some nights ya know?

Oy always the gallows humah...just realize some folks might miss the cultural reference. Jean Simmons? Yeah lovely lady there, does her husband like to dress up pretty and he got sick?






 of course if you're fifty or sixty something you know who I meant...






 I wouldn't let him wear his boots to the hospital


----------

